# Ignition locked, but works after waiting 10 minutes. Help!



## fuzzypinkjules (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello,

The past three times I have gone to start my 2009 Nissan Rogue in the morning to go to work, the fob doesn't work to unlock the door, and the fob AND manual key don't work to start the engine. It's like the ignition cylinder is locked. I can't even turn it. The key light on the dashboard then lights up. I cannot move the shift knob, and the accessories do not even turn on. It's like it locks me out. I checked the steering wheel and is not locked.

After waiting 10 minutes, then everything works like normal! I just had my fob battery replaced, so I know that can't be the problem. I park in the garage at night and it's been in the 40s, so not super cold. The car has started fine when coming home from work and running errands - it's only in the morning when I need to go to work that it gives me trouble. Maybe something to do with it being parked for 12 hours?

I have a dealership appt in a couple of days, but thought maybe someone on here would have experience the same problem before?


----------

